# HeroForge is Going to GenCon!



## LonePaladin (May 7, 2008)

It's official, folks.

HeroForge Software, LLC, will be at GenCon Indy 2008, giving demonstrations all four days. We'll be showing off the new program we've developed for the 4th-edition D&D rules. You'll be able to get answers to those burning questions that keep you up at night; sign up to be a beta-tester; buy some swag (t-shirts, etc.); and preorder your copy for the October 1st release.

You can show your support before the convention by buying one of our Limited Edition v.1 shirts, available now at this page. Sizes range from Medium to 2XL (or is that Medium to Gargantuan?), and we're looking at how much demand we get for 3XL. There are only 1000 made of this printing, and they're going to move fast, so get your order in as soon as you can.

Be sure to go to www.gencon.com and see the other events being planned; expect to see some of the HeroForge staff take a stab at the Segway Challenge. You'll also get the added benefit of meeting my soon-to-be wife — we plan on making GenCon our honeymoon.

So, come visit the site, say hello on our forums, buy a t-shirt, and come look for us at the con!

———

Christopher Mathieu
HeroForge™ Software, LLC
Operations Manager
Lead Programmer
christopher.mathieu@heroforgesoftware.com
http://www.heroforgesoftware.com


----------



## Nylanfs (May 14, 2008)

Glad to hear it Chris!


----------



## Vascant (May 15, 2008)

LonePaladin said:
			
		

> You'll also get the added benefit of meeting my soon-to-be wife — we plan on making GenCon our honeymoon.





That would have been my funeral if I even dared told my wife that's where we were going for our honeymoon.  As you might assume, she is not a gamer even after 20+ years.


----------



## Nylanfs (May 18, 2008)

I suggested that to my wife Chris who I married last June. She wasn't ammused either.


----------



## dinelendarkstar (May 18, 2008)

Nylanfs said:
			
		

> I suggested that to my wife Chris who I married last June. She wasn't ammused either.




My women would kill me too if that was ours. But at least she's cool with me going. And even if she wasn't I go anyway.

Robert Daneri
HeroForge Software, LLC
Account & Marketing Manager
Lead Interface Programmer
robert.daneri@heroforgesoftware.com
www.heroforgesoftware.com


----------



## dinelendarkstar (May 20, 2008)

*Seminars*

Just wanted to let you all know that we will be doing one seminar a day at Gen Con to live demo and do Q&A about the new app. Our booth number is 1502. Our plan is to be running live demo's at the booth too during all available hours.

Hope to see you all at Gen Con and can't wait to be able to show off the new app to you all.

Robert Daneri
HeroForge™ Software, LLC
Account & Marketing Manager
Lead Interface Programmer
robert.daneri@heroforgesoftware.com 
www.heroforgesoftware.com


----------



## tennyson (May 24, 2008)

Great news!  Heroforge is a staple for our PCs in our campaign - fantastic software!


----------



## dinelendarkstar (May 27, 2008)

*For more news about HeroForge*



			
				tennyson said:
			
		

> Great news!  Heroforge is a staple for our PCs in our campaign - fantastic software!




Well please feel free to visit us at www.heroforgesoftware.com for more news on the upcoming version of HeroForge for 4th edition.

We also have forums there to keep up on the latest news and for our user community to discuss their wants and ideas for the new app as well.

So please come one and all to the new home of HeroForge for 4th Edition!!!

Robert Daneri
HeroForge™ Software, LLC
Account & Marketing Manager
Lead Interface Programmer
robert.daneri@heroforgesoftware.com 
www.heroforgesoftware.com


----------



## dinelendarkstar (May 31, 2008)

Also if you are a HeroForge fan, we have our v1 Limited Edition HeroForge "Taking Roleplaying to Epic Levels" tee shirts on sale at our web site www.heroforgesoftware.com and all proceeds go to help us make our Gen Con debut and the new HeroForge the best it can be. So show your support for HeroForge and come and pick a tee shirt or two. You may also donate to the project too, if the shirts aren't your style. So for the latest news, to donate or get a HeroForge tee shirts please visit www.heroforgesoftware.com today.

v1 Tee's might sell out quick because these are a limited editon run so if you would like one visit us soon. 

Thanks again to all those that have and continue to support HeroForge.

Robert Daneri
HeroForge™ Software, LLC
Account & Marketing Manager
Lead Interface Programmer
robert.daneri@heroforgesoftware.com 
www.heroforgesoftware.com


----------

